

Top 4 Things To Never Do To Your Users - kirubakaran
http://codeulate.com/?p=10

======
bayareaguy
_Make them confirm their email address to register_

The only good reason for this is it helps prevent people from signing up other
people to harass them. But even then, most sites I've seen aren't smart enough
to require confirmation to change the email address once registered so it does
no good.

Companies should just offer RSS feeds for people who really want junk
solicitations.

------
plusbryan
> Make them log in by account number.

Really, who does this? Might as well remind us to register domain names
instead of using IP addresses.

~~~
brianmckenzie
American Airlines and Scottrade both do this. Dumbasses.

